# Arturia Pigments



## Joe Maron (Dec 11, 2018)

Just received the announcement in my inbox, free to try until January 10: Arturia Pigments (with a nice upgrade offer for V Collection owners!)

Edit: Let's see if I can embed the video here:


----------



## KallumS (Dec 12, 2018)

This looks great and all but I can't see where to download/ buy it? Checked every tab of the Pigments page, maybe my sight has finally gone.

EDIT: changed browser and I can see them now. For some reason didn't show up in Firefox Quantum? Shows up in Chrome.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 12, 2018)

It's work fine via the ASC (Arturia Software Center).)


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 13, 2018)

geronimo said:


> It's work fine via the ASC (Arturia Software Center).)



I was able to activate it through the ASC, but there was no option to install it as well, so I had to install it manually. Mind you, ASC was acting up a bit and being pretty slow.

I have gone through a couple of the presets. Some sounded really nice, but I also had the feeling that it lacked a bit of power (for lack of a better word). Most notably with basses and leads. But that was just my first impression.

It has a nice upgrade price (99 euros), even though I only have Analog Lab 3 (and the free Mini-filter, or whatever it is called).


----------



## dgburns (Dec 13, 2018)

That mini-filter may be free, but it is really useful. It's something I've been reaching for a lot lately.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2018)

Any impressions from this for those who have downloaded the demo? I haven't had the time to test it out yet.


----------



## sdBDigital (Dec 18, 2018)

A lot of options. Great UI. Love the dual engines. Fantastic synth. Needs more preset love


----------



## BrandonYLau (Dec 19, 2018)

Arturia never disappoints! Thanks for sharing, I'm going to get on that...


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 22, 2018)

It’s pretty nifty. I can’t wait to get to programming this one.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 23, 2018)

I have been using the demo and really like it. Don't base your judgement on only the presets, which might not necessarily be on point for your particular usage, but they do offer a decent idea of what the synth is capable of. If you have their V Collection, I think the intro price is $69, which is low enough and the synth is decent enough that it merits serious consideration.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 26, 2018)

Insta-buy. Had it a couple of days and have to say that it's bloody excellent. Great sound quality, nice filters. Being able to visualise all the modulation routings is sensational. The easiest soft synth to really understand how a patch is working. The cheapest synth I own and probably my new go-to.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 26, 2018)

It really is great, one of my best purchases to date considering the intro price


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Dec 26, 2018)

What's the CPU load like?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 27, 2018)

I wasn't too sure about the lead and bass preset sounds. But after watching one of the videos on their site I have come to the conclusion that it can do really powerful lead and bass sounds. So that's most probably a purchase for me, especially at the price of 99 euros.


----------

